# Overnight at Calais/Eurotunnel



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Just reading with interest about staying over night in Calais, we are due to arrive in Calais at just after 11pm on the 10 september via the Eurotunnel (£132 for a 31ft motorhome, what a result!!!) anyway we want to stay in Calais before we head off to the South of France.

Reading through previous posts i see there are 2 places we can stay one near the port and the other one near the eurotunnel which is the easier of the 2 to go to?

Also on i slightly diffrent note, where is the best place in Calais to stock up on food etc, etc the following day and is reasonably motorhome friendly?

Alex


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alexj,

The logical and nearest solution as your'e crossing on Eurotunnel is to park at the aire there, its by the Elf Garage on the entrance to the eurotunnel complex.

If you fancy the aire at Calais itself it's quite easy to find, follow signs for 'centreville' and then follow the 'campings' sign. It's next door to the municipal campsite, if you do get lost, just head for where you can see the ferries entering/leaving Calais port, its right there. No m/h servicing facilities here although i have heard unconfirmed reports that a servicing point is being constructed and it is being resurfaced. The area is regularly patrolled by the police so its as safe as can be expected on an aire.

There is another wildcamping spot at 'cap blanc nez' situated on the side of the D940 coast road heading out of Calais with spectacular views of the channel, driven past but never stopped o/night, may try it on our next visit.

Calais and cap blanc nez are both listed in the campsite and wildspot database (look for the link on the left of this post) of this website, suggest you have a look.

As regards shopping, we always go to the Auchan hypermarket for our shopping and for cheap diesel. Get on the A16 towards Boulogne and leave at junc 12, head back towards Coquelles and Auchan is on your left. Plenty of spaces for motorhomes.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

As an alternative for fuel if you are going south.

Head towards Boulogne on the A16
Drop off at Junction 31 and take the N24 St Omer road
After only 200m or so at the first slip turn off and go under the N24 to the commercial centre where the Auchan fuel is on your left.

Take care as the first bank of pumps as you enter the fuel station is for cards, the second bank is for service through the kiosk.
I mention this as we've seen more than one GB caravan and mh struggling to get back out.


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies, luckily enough i have been blessed with a full tank of petrol from when the previous owner imported it!! Which to my knowledge is around 78 gallons, so i can head a fair way/all the way into France before i need to fill up again, roughly a good 700-800 miles range including the drive from essex to folkstone..

We shall see!!!

Curious to know is the fuel the cheapest at the supermarkets or is there other places to look out for, as at roughly £280.00 (uk prices) refills from empty seem quiet daunting!!!

Maybe LPG maybe next on the shopping list, lets see how the maiden voyage goes!!!

Alex


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

The seafront park at Calais is very crowded at the present as a lot of work is taking place in over 50% of it and restiction barriers have been put in place(not height barriers!!). arriving at 11PM is definitely not a good idea

An equally good place is in the waiting car park at the ferry docks.

The simplest car park at the Auchan supermarket is round the back in what is signposted North Park.
nobby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Thanks for your replies, luckily enough i have been blessed with a full tank of petrol from when the previous owner imported it!! Which to my knowledge is around 78 gallons, so i can head a fair way/all the way into France before i need to fill up again, roughly a good 700-800 miles range including the drive from essex to folkstone..
> 
> We shall see!!!
> 
> Alex


78 gallons? That's a likely weight of over 300kg. in petrol.
More likely to be 78 litres unless the previous owner had a conversion of some sort.

Yes the cheapest fuel is usually at the hyper/supermarkets.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Alexj,

The average price of petrol in France at the moment is 75p per litre compared to 59p for diesel according to MMM, you should get it cheaper at hypermarkets though. If i had a big gas guzzler like yours an LPG conversion would be top of my shopping list!

Pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Got a mail from a pal in France a couple of days ago and these were the pump prices then.

Diesel 84 Euro cents in Supermarkets and about 94 Euro cents roadside.

http://www.iru.org/Services/fuel/Welcome.F.html will give you a rough idea of the cost of fuel in the rest of Europe.

Don


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi 

Just went through my manuals, its definitly 78 gallons as standard, seems a lot but thats what it says!!!!

Thanks for the concern, i even wondered myself!!! I ll see what it like on fuel on our first journey. I belong to a few other forums and they have said anything between 12-15 mpg but i think maybe nearer 12 would be a better guess, as i haven t got a heavy right foot, thank god.

Have been quoted £2000.00 for the conversion , we are full timing from the end of next year, so i ll probaly get it done then!

Just on another tangent, autostratus looked at your pictures amd you've been to Kalogria in the Peleponese(Greece), did you go to Stoupa by any chance? As i have a property there and i think one of the best untouched parts of Greece!!

Alex


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry not my pictures, Alex. Never been to Greece and it's probably too late now.
Mine were all taken in France and are mainly aires.


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Here's the Sans Billet overnighter at Calais, (not far down this page): http://www.10000things.org.uk/francemay04.htm . Good luck!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Alexj wrote;



> Just on another tangent, autostratus looked at your pictures amd you've been to Kalogria in the Peleponese(Greece), did you go to Stoupa by any chance? As i have a property there and i think one of the best untouched parts of Greece!!


Alex,

I think you're referring to my photogallery entry of wildcamping at Kalogria beach, a true wildcamping spot made in heaven. We never visited Stoupa as we had a tight time schedule, the closest places we visited were Methoni, a lovely town and Kalamata. We then cut across to the eastern coast. We always wished we had the time to explore the Mani peninsular but that will have to wait until next time. I agree, the Peloponese is beautiful, can't understand why more British m/homers don't go there.

Pete.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

May have missed it if you said, but what kind of van is Alex that takes all that fuel ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Roger,

have a look at Alexj's profile and all will be revealed.

Fancy me having to explain that to a moderator :lol: :wink: 

pete.


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry was metioned in another part of the forum, but its a 1995 Winnebago Brave 31' with a 7.4 litre V8.


Alex


----------

